# es normal este consumo de mi pc ?



## PROFENIX (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola alguien me podria decir si el consumo de mi pc es normal o no ?

el consumo que tiene mi pc cuando estoy jugando en el es de 309 w aproximadamente


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Supongo que habría que saber que tipo de pc es no?


----------



## PROFENIX (Sep 27, 2007)

- athlon 3200+ 64
- placa asus [ modelo ahora mismo no me acuerdo ]
- 1 gb de ram kistom
- 1 hd de 200gb sata seagate
- sound blaster 1024 live
- ati 9600xt 256 mb
- fuente de alimentacion [ lo que dice es de 500 w ]
- disipador gigabyte al cual se le puede regular la velocidad a la que kieres q valla
- router linksys
- modem cable de OnO [ solo pone la publi de OnO no pone si es motorola o de tal marca ]
- raton microsoft inalambrico [ que su dispositivo es como un pen drive por usb ]
- teclado de logitech inalambrico [ el raton de este se casco pero como el teclado sigue rulando por eso aun lo tengo ]
- SAI [ su consumo no lo se pero que soporta hasta 750 w , el modelo aora mismo no me acuerdo ]
- Impresora canon I455
- 4 satelites y subwofer
- Monitor LG flatron 795 FT Plus de 17"


----------



## esneyder (Oct 18, 2007)

hola mira tienes que tener en cuenta dos cosas 
1 la fuente de que tipo es.  por que de pc hay varios tipos
en caso tal averigua si la puedes cambiar por otra en el manual que biene con la board encuentras esa información 
2 revisa las conexiones del equipo con un voltimetro y mira si hay anomalias 
exitos


----------



## palotronix (Nov 11, 2007)

mira. si la fuente es de 500w es de esperarse que con esos componentes tengas un consumo de 300w. cada vez las cosas son mas rapidas y consumen mas. aparte si tenes en cuenta que tenes placa de video, de sonido, mucha memoria, mucha velocidad de micro. todo eso es mayor consumo. yo creo que el consumo es normal. 

ahora si no queres gastar tanta luz, juga una hora por dia no mas. 
buscate otras actividades que consuman menos energia como mirar tv


----------



## bactering (Nov 11, 2007)

Profenix

¿Cómo mides la potencia "aproximada"?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 13, 2007)

309 Watts.

Tu fuente es de 500W, y si es de 500W es por algo.

Tené en cuenta que al tener una pc con un micro de esa velocidad, consume bastante,.
Además de la placa de sonido, que no es la onboard, sino una que consume por puerto PCI.
Sumale tambien que tenes 1gb de ram, y si tenés 2 placas de 512mb de ram, va a consumir mas todavía.
Mas un disco rígido
Mas las lectoras, grabadoras.
El sistema de disipación de calor! Los coolers con velocidad regulable.

La luz de neón que seguramente tenga tu gabinete en el frente.

Si te da 309Watts, yo daría las gracias.


PD: Cómo hiciste la medición?


----------

